# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Phoenix 9:00pm FSAZ / CSN-CHI NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>







*@*









*Chicago Bulls (0-8) (0-5 on road) @ Phoenix Suns (7-2) (2-1 at home)*









*America West Arena, Monday November 22nd, 2004
Chicago @ Phoenix 9:00pm	FSAZ / CSN-CHI NBALP*





































*Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> TauCeramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS*





































*SantaClara-6'3-NASH <> Arkansas-6'7-JOHNSON <> DePaul-6'6-RICHARDSON <> UNLV-6'7-MARION <> CypressCreek-6'10-STOUDEMIRE*
</center>


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

phx 120
chi 89

nash 18/5/18
q-rich 13/4/4
jojo 19/6
marion 25/12
amare 35/17/5block

kirk 13/3/7
ben 8/3/5
dre 13/9/2
tyson 9/14/2
eddy 12/7/1
loul 21/10/5


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

It will be interesting to see what Chandler and Curry do tonight, Amare embarassed them in the last game, do they come to play tonight?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare ranks #1 in ppg and #1 in FG%.
Steve Nash ranks #1 in apg and #2 in FG%
Shawn Marion ranks #4 in rpg, #8 in spg, #12 in bpg
Joe Johnson ranks #4 in 3pt%

Suns stats over the last 5 games

Nash 20.4ppg 14.2apg 3.8rpg 1.2spg
Marion 20.8ppg 13.4rpg 2.2apg 2.8bpg 1.4spg
Amare 33.4ppg 9.2rpg 2.0bpg 0.6spg 63.1%FG


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

As a chicago fan I advise nobady to watch this game. The Bulls suck. I tried to be positive But we are going 0-10 at least, the league, espn, nobody talks about the Bulls because they don't matter they are the biggest joke in the league. When an expansion team is better than you all you can do is roll over and die.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Amare ranks #1 in ppg and #1 in FG%.
> Steve Nash ranks #1 in apg and #2 in FG%
> Shawn Marion ranks #4 in rpg, #8 in spg, #12 in bpg
> Joe Johnson ranks #4 in 3pt%


The Suns are fast becoming one of my favorite teams to watch. Amare is a matchup nightmare for us. I love watching he and Nash play. I don't know if there's anyone in the league who plays with the energy that Nash does. Is motor is going 100% full bore, all game long. He never stops attacking the basket. After watching Kirk bend over and clutch his shorts the entire 2nd half last night, I have a feeling Nash will run him ragged. Tyson should be well rested after getting 6 fouls in about 10 minutes of action. Speaking of fouls, does anyone want to take a guess as to how long it will take Kirk to get his second foul tonight? I predict he will have it 6 minutes into the game. 

Suns 115 Bulls 90


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hustle</b>!
> As a chicago fan I advise nobady to watch this game. The Bulls suck. I tried to be positive But we are going 0-10 at least, the league, espn, nobody talks about the Bulls because they don't matter they are the biggest joke in the league. When an expansion team is better than you all you can do is roll over and die.


Cheer up, the Polish Rifle is going to be in the house tonight, in a starting role. Surely that will turn things around from the first time we played them.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Straight from the gut without any logic

Bulls 100
Suns 75

:koolaid icon:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's not going to be pretty.


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> It will be interesting to see what Chandler and Curry do tonight, Amare embarassed them in the last game, do they come to play tonight?



Great point, but a new millions of dollar contract can't even motivate Curry.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This is going to be the basketball equivalent of a full rectal examination by a brusque doctor with cold hands and long fingernails.

Suns 118
Bulls 84

Tyson Chandler breaks Bubba Wells's NBA record for the quickest disqualification.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

If I could find a tasteful picture of a bloodbath (or any picture of a bloodbath for that matter) I'd post it here. This ones gonna be UGLY. Second game of a back to back. Hinrich is hobbled and played heavy minutes last night. Nash is a terror. Stoudamire must be licking his chops at the prospect of abusing our twin toddlers. Marion, Richardson, Johnson, et al. UGH! The Suns are one of the highest scoring teams in the league and the Bulls simply don't have the horses to run with them.

Our only hope is that all the Suns players party really heavily before the game thinking that all they have to do is show up. Unfortunatly for us, even with the entire Suns team stoned out of their minds, they'd still wax us.

I'm inclined not to watch this game but part of me has a morbid curiousity as to just how bad a real NBA franchise can make this team look.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

As much as I want to, I can't disagree with any of you. There's no reason to believe this one won't be brutal. This could be the game that sends someone over the edge. Skiles, Tyson, Nocioni...they could all just go crazy at any point for totally different reasons! At least that would be fun. :| 

*insert fl_flash's bloodpath picture here*


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

I feel worse about this game than I did right before the Bears played the Colts yesterday. Plain and simple...UGLY.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ogbullzfan</b>!
> I feel worse about this game than I did right before the Bears played the Colts yesterday. Plain and simple...UGLY.


Well, I think that should be the burning question then: *will the Bulls lose by more to the Suns than the Bears did to the Colts?* (For those who don't know, the Bears lost 41-10.)

31 points? Pfft. The Bulls can take on that challenge with no problem! I'm goin with yes! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

:|


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

In my opinion, if a vote were to be held for the NBA's MVP right now Amare would have to be #1 and Wade #2. Does anyone disagree with this?


----------



## Jujuba (Apr 4, 2004)

Suns 216 
Bulls 90 

Deng in the bench. Deng to play only 28 min. 
Chandler to play 20 min 
Gordon to play 48 mim. 5-20 FG 

Amare to play 40 min, 40 pts /20 reb 
Nash to play 38 min, 18 pts/ 16 *** 
JJ to play 40 min , 20 pts / 5 reb/ 5 ***/ 4- 6 3FG 
Marion to play 39 min, 20 pts/ 14 reb 

Skiles to coach of century !!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This is going to be U-G-L-Y 










*108*










*93*

The suns are a 15 point favorite


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Suns 108

Bulls 90

Deng 24


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Bulls going to Curry and Chandler early
6-2 Bulls.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, Tyson takes a nice pass from Andres is fould and scores anyway.

Then gives up a stupid dunk.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks LOB can u keep up the updates?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

This is two games in a row the thread has put the tip-off time in Eastern Standard Time. Can we stop doing that?

Well, looks like another quick start.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Chandler hits a long jumper 8-6 

PHX shot clock violation, loose ball foul on Nocioni


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler is developing a real jumper.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Phoenix running away already?

16-11

Curry shooting 17 footers? What's up with that!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

sorry got a phone call

Gordon in , Bulls down 11-16


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gentle Ben in the gym.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ben's looking shaky out there. Threw a ball away well over Kirk's head and now just flat out dropped a pass that hit him in the hands and sailed out of bounds.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

is ben playing the 1 or 2?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Gordon shouldn't o been 1st off the bench. He has 2 t/o's already


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Deng please. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> This is two games in a row the thread has put the tip-off time in Eastern Standard Time. Can we stop doing that?
> 
> Well, looks like another quick start.



No kidding. We don't live in New York - this is Chicago. 

Anyway - win number 1 won't happen tonight. I'm predicting we go 0 - 13.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice, 4 assists by Amare in the first 6 minutes.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Kirk's slump is over. He looks good tonight


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Marion en route to score 55.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Eddy wasted a nice steal by Kirk. He did draw the foul, but he brought the ball down below his knees needlessly.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Who are Nocioni and Chandler guarding?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Who are Nocioni and Chandler guarding?


No one that I can tell.

Gordon's shot is awfully nice looking when it goes in.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry is very active tonight. He has 7 points and maybe a ahlf dozen boards.


Deeeennnng!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Skiles with the quick hook on Tyson.

Has Curry gotten this rebounding thing figured out?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> No one that I can tell.
> ...


Well, Deng subbed in for Tyson a few minutes ago, so Noc has slid down to the 4.

Deng looks predictably awesome already.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I (heart) Luol Deng.

And I third the motion about the time in the subject line (and I live in New York).


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Curry producing early. Stoudemire 2 fouls.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"We have a celebrity sighting." 

It's Alice Cooper.

God bless Phoenix.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

...but does Deng pass the ball?

j/k


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Curry producing early. Stoudamire 2 fouls.


That's why Skiles is sending him to the bench.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This is awesome . . . now get some friggin stops and defensive rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon is going to be REAL special.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jeez oh petes, can they get a ****ing rebound?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

That was a horse**** call.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> That was a horse**** call.


Yip.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

When Gordon learns to pass off on those drives where he gets right to the rim, he is going to be tough to stop.

Think AD got a break there . . . foot in the restricted area.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

That's bad -- the Bulls played a real nice quarter, and they're down 8.

Is it just me, or have we given up 28+ in every first quarter we've played this year?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Okay let's get Curry back in the game and feed him while he is focused.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

OT: New Orleans leads Utah after 1, 22-17.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Shouldn't Tyson be brushing off touch fouls like that and piping down authoritative dunks?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

We REALLY need to learn to start hitting free throws. This is tough to watch.

It reminds me of something Phil Jackson said when one of those championship Bulls teams were struggling from the line. He said that from now on, the team needed to refer to them as "foul shots" and not "free throws" b/c the way they were shooting, there was nothing free about them.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Deng is awesome


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

i think phoenix is the best shooting team in the nba now.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon catching fire. Scoring very well distributed.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon is improving .....good sign


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

10/7/7/6/4/1 scoring distribution.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon is having a nice, nice game. Too bad he is a bust.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I hope that when we get done with the trip, Skiles takes a look at how free-flowing our offense is when we up-tempo. I think the Bulls are a team whose defense might feed off its offense, if that makes any sense. 

It's just easier to play the game when you're getting some easy buckets and aren't all down on yourself.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to get curry back on the line up so we could get some open shots as interior post plays too


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng, Hinrich, Gordon: 9-14 FG


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Why isnt Curry in???


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

bring back Curry and go back inside!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

That's a nice role for Tyson Chandler . . . let him do the Chris Webber thing at the top of the key, run Kirk and Ben off some picks. Interesting play.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

10-15 FG


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Wow! Eddy Curry just successfully power dribbled out of a double team!

Is there a full moon tonight?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Casey Jacobsen just putting his head down and running into people and being sent to the free throw line.

Gordon hits again.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I have never seen a bunch of people so happy with their team losing


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon.

BAM!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we need to put some defense!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ugh . . . can we make Kirk play D with his hands tied behind his back?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Deng, Hinrich, Gordon: 9-14 FG


1 asst. Getting it done off the dribble. Not sustainable until they can start assisting on some points.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

chandler is playing good too


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> I have never seen a bunch of people so happy with their team losing


Dude, the dynasty Bulls would have had a tough time against this sort of team in the middle of a long roadie. This is the one date on this trip where I'll settle for a moral victory.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, the dynasty Bulls would have had a tough time against this sort of team in the middle of a long roadie. This is the one date on this trip where I'll settle for a moral victory.


Im a competitive person. I dont believe in moral victories. The dynasty bulls would have beaten this team with their left hands tied behind their back and on back to back nights.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Im a competitive person. I dont believe in moral victories. The dynasty bulls would have beaten this team with their left hands tied behind their back and on back to back nights.


...but not the Bulls with a young MJ before Pippen came to town.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I'll take continued improvement from the rookies and hinrich. If either curry and chandler want to come along for the ride then they have to the end of the season to show it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

**** . . . when Tyson Chandler does **** like that, slapping at a guy like Amare weakly rather than wrapping him up or fouling him meaningfully, I wouldn't care if they traded him tonight for scraps.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Im a competitive person. I dont believe in moral victories. The dynasty bulls would have beaten this team with their left hands tied behind their back and on back to back nights.


I don't believe in moral victories 81 times a season. 1 is okay, and that's this game.

And the Bulls only completed 1 undefeated circus trip during the dynasty years IIRC. They usually went 6-1 or 5-2, and some of those losses were blowouts.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Lets see Chandler *****ing after the game for being pulled after that shooting foul.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: Ill-Chicago beating Georgia Tech 59-58, just under a minute left in the game.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Where is the quick hook for Skiles's beeyatch Nocioni after that HORRIBLE sequence on both ends?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

And there's a perfect example of the hanging on the rim technical double standard.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

fhat the wuck.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> ...but not the Bulls with a young MJ before Pippen came to town.


even those teams would split. And what are you trying to say? Hinrich=Jordan, Deng=Pippen? By the way, you were about 7 years old, if my math is right, when Jordan would go on the west coast road swings in the pre pippen days.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Okay . . . 

If Skiles has any sense of consistency and fairness, Nocioni doesn't play in the second half.

Curry, Chandler, Gordon, Deng, and so on have gotten booted from games for single isolated bad plays. Nocioni's final 3 minutes of the half were a total abomination . . . the ballboys are still working on cleaning up the crapstains.

Holy mother of Jesus that was ugly.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Nocioni needs to come off the bench. 1-7 along with 3 turnovers is ridiculous.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't believe in moral victories 81 times a season. 1 is okay, and that's this game.
> ...


the year they went 72-10, they lost to Denver. One year they got killed in LA. Those Bulls teams would usually kill a good team, it was the GSs and the Denvers (of that era) who they wouldnt take so seriously and get snuck up on


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Okay . . .
> 
> If Skiles has any sense of consistency and fairness, Nocioni doesn't play in the second half.
> ...


Consistency and fairness? Not in Skiles vocabulary, when it comes to "the right element"


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> even those teams would split.


How do you know?



> And what are you trying to say? Hinrich=Jordan, Deng=Pippen?


Nope, but thanks for insinuating....again.  Why is it every time I mention MJ, you think I'm comparing someone to him? All I was trying to say was that Jordan's Bulls weren't exactly a great team until Pippen came to town. That said, MJ was the g.o.a.t.



> By the way, you were about 7 years old, if my math is right, when Jordan would go on the west coast road swings in the pre pippen days.


And?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL . . . Tom Chambers just said the Bulls played great D in the first half.

General consensus -- these are nice players, will be good, but not great.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> ...


How do I know? Because I have been a Bulls fan for LONGER THEN YOU HAVE BEEN ALIVE. In fact, my family has had season tickets longer then Kirk has been alive to think about it. I didnt just show up during the Hinrich years

Jordans rookie team wasnt great. His second year he was hurt. His third year was near 500. After that, Pippen came and the Bulls always were over 500. But here is some facts that you dont know. Pippen, after a hot start as a rookie, basically faded. Pippen missed most of his second year with back problems, he was a non factor for a long portion of the year. Both of those years the Bulls were very good teams. It took Pippen until his third year before he was really a force. 

But how would i expect you to know that? You were only a glimmer in your parents eyes then. Take it from a veteran bulls fan, the Bulls did very well on these trips, BEFORE Pippen became established in this game. There is no comparison between these guys, and Jordan. None whatsoever


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Glad to see Gordon playing well, but the Bulls are still down by a lot and the defense is non-existent. Phoenix on it's way to another 120 point game. :no:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

interesting fact

Who has more assists?

Ben-Kirk-Luol or
Tyson-Eddy

The answer is they are tied

2-2

The Bulls played well. The individual talent is there, but you cant beat people in the NBA consistently off the dribble. Eventually the Bulls will have to create buckets off the pass. Luol has been my whipping boy the last couple of days. I see greatness in the kid. But he has it all except the pass. When he gets that, forget about it.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Who has more assists?
> 
> Ben-Kirk-Luol or
> ...


That won't happen very often. I wouldn't be surprised if it was 15-3 by the end of the game, in favor of Hinrich-Gordon-Deng.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

chandler from 19"?


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Uh-oh. I smell a 30 point blowout in the works.

Skiles has the wrong guys on the court to start, as usual.

Nocioni is having a bad game. He needs to stay seated. It's friggn' obvious.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> That won't happen very often. I wouldn't be surprised if it was 15-3 by the end of the game, in favor of Hinrich-Gordon-Deng.


perhaps, but I just dont like what I see when I see that stat. One other thing, Phil used to have a saying, 3 passes. That meant the ball had to be passed 3 times before someone could take a shot. Often times, and by design of Skiles (not a Kirk insult, or Ben insult), the Bulls PG dribbles around for 10-14 seconds, then beats his guy off the dribble and creates something for someone. But that is a very hard way to play and be consistent offensively. The one think I love about Luol is how he plays the weakside and flashes to the basket. THe other off the ball guys on this team dont present themselves that way to the ball. But the coach doesnt encourage making the extra pass, negating some of this play


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Since the Bulls have quit on this game, I looked up the Bulls' record during the circus trip from 90-91 to 97-98. At least in the second threepeat years, RLucas, pretty much the opposite happened of what you said-- the Bulls would dispatch the lesser teams and lose to the good ones.

90-91: 4-3
91-92: 6-0
92-93: 4-3

93-94: 2-5
94-95: 3-3

95-96: 6-1 (loss to Seattle)
96-97: 6-1 (loss to Utah)
97-98: 4-3 (losses to Phx, Indiana, Seattle)

Obviously they fared pretty well on the circus trip, but they suffered their fair share of defeats. On their second extended road trip and the old Texas triangle trip they actually got blown out a few times.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Kirk with his 5th foul :no:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> How do I know? Because I have been a Bulls fan for LONGER THEN YOU HAVE BEEN ALIVE. In fact, my family has had season tickets longer then Kirk has been alive to think about it. I didnt just show up during the Hinrich years
> ...


VV had total control over the date of his conception and that's a totally fair point to criticize him on.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> perhaps, but I just dont like what I see when I see that stat. One other thing, Phil used to have a saying, 3 passes. That meant the ball had to be passed 3 times before someone could take a shot. Often times, and by design of Skiles (not a Kirk insult, or Ben insult), the Bulls PG dribbles around for 10-14 seconds, then beats his guy off the dribble and creates something for someone. But that is a very hard way to play and be consistent offensively. The one think I love about Luol is how he plays the weakside and flashes to the basket. THe other off the ball guys on this team dont present themselves that way to the ball. But the coach doesnt encourage making the extra pass, negating some of this play


I agree. I don't like Scott Skiles.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Since the Bulls have quit on this game, I looked up the Bulls' record during the circus trip from 90-91 to 97-98. At least in the second threepeat years, RLucas, pretty much the opposite happened of what you said-- the Bulls would dispatch the lesser teams and lose to the good ones.
> 
> 90-91: 4-3
> ...


35-19. That does include the 2 jordan less years. Take those out and the Bulls went 30-11. Thats nearly a 75% winning %. Jeez, being wrong has never been so right. Oh, if we wanted to be very technical, we could take out the 97-98 team because Pippen didnt play in that trip. But 35-19, and you want to talk about moral victories?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Duhon couldn't hit a fish in a barrel


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Just when you think our young bigs are getting it they roll off a couple of TOs in a row that just kill us in most every game.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> VV had total control over the date of his conception and that's a totally fair point to criticize him on.


Im not criticizing VV in the least bit, and if he takes it that way, then he isnt reading it right. he simply asked, HOW DO I KNOW? Well, I know because I HAVE BEEN A BULLS FAN FOR 25 YEARS. Im not a recent fan, as I believe VV is. I sat through Granville Waiters. I sat through Dave Corzine. Does Quentin Richardson ring a bell? In fact, I saw every Jordan game that he ever played. So when it comes to knowing what happened back then, I thought I would give a lesson. VV is big enough of a person to learn from a vet.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> How do I know? Because I have been a Bulls fan for LONGER THEN YOU HAVE BEEN ALIVE. In fact, my family has had season tickets longer then Kirk has been alive to think about it. I didnt just show up during the Hinrich years


Why the animosity? All I did was suggest that the Bulls were not anything close to a great thing until Scottie Pippen came to Chicago. Is this somehow not true? If so, enlighten me. Otherwise, please simmer down and count to ten.
















Simmer down.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> “I knew there would be difficult times in this job, but none is harder than replacing a friend. I have known Bill Cartwright as a teammate, as a colleague and as a friend for nearly as long as I’ve been in professional basketball. I admire his hard work and his efforts and loyalty here. He will always be a Bull.
> 
> The decision to relieve Bill at this time was a basketball decision. The team is underperforming and we have to find ways to win, period. I am not satisfied with the team’s start this season and changes have to be made. This represents the first change, but not necessarily the last.”


Bill Cartwright has a cumulative 51-100 Record as Bulls coach. Scott Skiles is about to become 19-56. Cartwright had a .34% Win Percentage as the Bulls Coach. Skiles has a .25% Win Percentage as Bulls coach. Last year under Bill Cartwright the Bulls looked good pre circus. This year they looked like crap. Last year the best players were allowed to play and Eddy, Jalen, and Tyson were monsters. This year only Deng is a real bright spot. Cartwright was fired at 4-12, Skiles is about to become 0-9. Skiles started this year at full force with an easier circus trip, Cartwright had no Kirk Hinrich and when he did it was a relatively crappy Hinrich still recovering from his food poisoning I believe. During Cartwright Era, you could say you were a Bulls fan and not get laughed at. During the Skile's area your just a stupid clown that knows nothing about basketball.




> "There's no question that this team has underachieved, and probably for many reasons. Is it a coaching problem? I don't think so," Myers said in Dallas, where Chicago plays the Mavericks on Tuesday night.


Pete Myers assures that the teams underachievement is not from Bill Cartwrights coaching. This year every announcer but our's will say Skiles coaching is a joke.




> "The team is underperforming and we have to find ways to win, period," Paxson said. "I am not satisfied with the team's start this season and changes have to be made. This represents the first change, but not necessarily the last."


Last year we had a tougher schedule, and we actually competed with teams minus the Mavs and Spurs, Rockets, Bucks. 3 of which are elite teams. This season we have had close games but we were down big in them. We have had many blow outs in disguises this season. Last year we were 4-5 after 9 games. This year we are going to be 0-9. How can Paxson be satisfied with this seasons start over last seasons??? Is Paxson really a hata of Big Bill??? We want to win right? Just because you made a bad coaching hire doesn't mean you can't clean the mess up.



> "I admire his hard work and his efforts and loyalty here. He will always be a Bull."


If he will always be a Bull then why did you fire him?



> "I still feel very strongly this team can turn it around," Pippen said. "Every night has to be a night of us getting better. You have to continue to step forward and gradually get better and get this franchise moving in the right direction."


Pippen thought this team would be able to turn it around. Instead Paxson rips apart a team that definitely could of turned it around. This team even had good chemistry, and if this team was left together after the circus trip I think we would of had at least 35 wins.

Tim Floyd had a .205 as the Bulls coach. Skiles may be falling down to Floyd's percentage and fast. Floyd definitely did not have the talent that Skiles has right now.

Paxson has handled this situation with Skiles like crap, and was unfair to Bill Cartwright. If Skiles is still around after the West Coast Trip then that tells me that Paxson has given up on winning, and making the playoffs. That is unfair to the fans and a new general manager should be found.

Just something to ponder on as we become 0-9


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Okay, now for the circus trips from Jordan's rookie season to Pippen's rookie year and the two seasons prior to the first title. 

Rlucas's assertion, remember, is that the Bulls "dominated" this trip prior to Pippen's arrival.

Also note that in 84-85 and 85-86, the Bulls had TWO extended road trips by mid-December. The first one was the Ice Capades (I think), the second the circus. For those years, I've listed the records on both trips.

84-85: 5-1, 3-4
85-86: 2-4, 2-7 (that's right, the circus trip was nine games that year)
86-87: 1-6

87-88: 5-3 (Pippen's rookie year)
88-89: 2-4
89-90: 3-4

6-17 pre-Pippen, 10-11 post-Pippen.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Why the animosity? All I did was suggest that the Bulls were not anything close to a great thing until Scottie Pippen came to Chicago. Is this somehow not true? If so, enlighten me. Otherwise, please simmer down and count to ten.
> ...


No, Im teaching you a lesson. And you should appreciate that. The Bulls were not bumbs either pre Pippen, as you insinuate. In fact they were basically a plus 500 club, WITHOUT PIPPEN. Instead of just talking, listen to someone who actually watched those games back then. Those clubs never went 0-35 on the road. Nowhere close.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Its sad. We spend like 7 mins keeping the lead at 14, then cutting it to 12, then to 10. 

Then within 30 seconds, they put it back to 14. Horrible.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Im not a recent fan, as I believe VV is.


I've been watching Bulls game since I was -- you guessed it -- seven years old.

F*ck, this is getting old. How many times do I have to spell it out for you?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

thats tough to handle .... 0 x 9


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I doubt there are more than a handful of recent Bulls fans.

Must be masochists. lol


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 35-19. That does include the 2 jordan less years. Take those out and the Bulls went 30-11. Thats nearly a 75% winning %. Jeez, being wrong has never been so right. Oh, if we wanted to be very technical, we could take out the 97-98 team because Pippen didnt play in that trip. But 35-19, and you want to talk about moral victories?


rlucas, 

If you can go back and find where I said that the Bulls didn't do well on the circus trip, I'll send you a box of fresh grapefruit. I said they usually went 6-1 or 5-2 or something. What I said is that there was inevitably a game against a tough opponent that they were pretty much bound to lose. You said that they would steamroll the good teams and lose to inferior ones. You were wrong. In 96 and 97, e.g., the Bulls' lone loss on the circus trip would be to a team that would ultimately win over 60 games and face them in the Finals.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

back on topic..have you noticed that the refs call us for a lot of ?able fouls.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Does Quentin Richardson ring a bell?


Um, yeah, I saw him on TV just a couple seconds ago.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we shot very poorly this quarter


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Okay, now for the circus trips from Jordan's rookie season to Pippen's rookie year and the two seasons prior to the first title.
> 
> Rlucas's assertion, remember, is that the Bulls "dominated" this trip prior to Pippen's arrival.
> ...


Scott, where did I say "dominate". Please get it right if your going to poke fun at me. Is 16-28 better then 0-35? Where I come from that is correct.

Oh, and while we are pointing out facts, you missed one. Jordan was hurt in the first game, in the first quarter of the 85-86 year. So technically, the Bulls were 9-11 Pre-Pippen with Jordan in the lineup, not the Iceman as the starting 2. And you want to talk about moral victories?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, I saw him on TV just a couple seconds ago.


Quentin Daley, my bad


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I doubt there are more than a handful of recent Bulls fans.
> 
> Must be masochists. lol


Lets not forget who was the 2nd worst team in the west last season. Were you a masochist or just a loyal fan?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I am not a recent fan.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> No, Im teaching you a lesson. And you should appreciate that.


Thank you, Your Holiness.



> The Bulls were not bumbs either pre Pippen, as you insinuate.


"As I insinuate"? Get real. All I said was that they were far from great. Which is obvioiusly very true.



> In fact they were basically a plus 500 club, WITHOUT PIPPEN.


Um, not true. The MJ teams were a combined 108-138 the three years before Pippen came aboard.



> Instead of just talking, listen to someone who actually watched those games back then. Those clubs never went 0-35 on the road. Nowhere close.


I never said they did.















Count to ten and simmer down, bud.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Maybe I should start a poll.

What's more productive?

A. The RLucas/Scott May/Vincent Vega disagreement
B. Eric Piatkowski


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> rlucas,
> ...


The Bulls lost a game at Denver during one year, perhaps it was in the Feb trip. They also lost games against Phoenix, who wasnt very good, and Seattle who was falling quick. They also lost a game against a good LA team, though not a great one. They also beat some really great teams on the road during that stretch. And since when does this Phoenix team classify as a really good team? Compared to those Utah, Laker and Sonics teams, this Phoenix team is really a bunch of pipsqueaks.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

You guys are a complete pack of immature wankers

Ive been a fan longer than you is the equivilant of "my daddy is stronger than yours and if they were in a fight my daddy would win"... get a life

This is a game thread, how about talking about the game?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What's the score? We're in it, right?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are in merge of the worse season by any nba team ever...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

C'mon Bulls. Show us something positive, like a 20-0 run.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you, Your Holiness.
> ...


You show just how much you dont know. Take out the games Jordan missed in 85-86 and whats the record? Not 500, but not great. And what you dont realize is that Pippen was a bit player due to being a rookie and a bad back until his 3rd year. Now add those 2 years into the pre Pippen numbers and you have a +500 club. But instead of just taking a history lesson, you want to make little Holiness comments. Just take it from someone who knows. and someone who was a fan BEFORE JORDAN got there and after Jordan left. I didnt just get into this when Kirk showed up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry started out so well. Then Skiles benched him. No, make that ICED him.

WHen I left work, it was end of 1st Q and he had 5 rebounds and drew 2 fouls on Amare. He still has 5 rebounds and maybe 2 more points.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mgolding</b>!
> You guys are a complete pack of immature wankers
> 
> Ive been a fan longer than you is the equivilant of "my daddy is stronger than yours and if they were in a fight my daddy would win"... get a life
> ...


True.

That said, where are your game thread contributions?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you, Your Holiness.
> ...


You show just how much you dont know. Take out the games Jordan missed in 85-86 and whats the record? Not 500, but not bad. And what you dont realize is that Pippen was a bit player due to being a rookie and a bad back until his 3rd year. Now add those 2 years into the pre Pippen numbers and you have a +500 club. But instead of just taking a history lesson, you want to make little Holiness comments. Just take it from someone who knows. and someone who was a fan BEFORE JORDAN got there and after Jordan left. I didnt just get into this when Kirk showed up.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Curry started out so well. Then Skiles benched him. No, make that ICED him.
> 
> WHen I left work, it was end of 1st Q and he had 5 rebounds and drew 2 fouls on Amare. He still has 5 rebounds and maybe 2 more points.


One of the fouls on Amare in the first quarter was a moving screen.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sorry, but this has to be one of the lamest game threads in bbb.net Bulls board history.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> That said, where are your game thread contributions?


studying for exams, i have no time to get heavily involved


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

B L O W O U T


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I went to an argument thread and a basketball game broke out.

Gordon having a nice game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What were we thinking. This summer we thought we could have traded for Marion. LOL.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> True.
> ...


I was thinking the exact same thing. This guy wants to bash us and where is his brilliant contribution?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Tom Chambers says Kirk has big ears. I hate **** like that. Why does that matter and why should that help the game in any way or form?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Over/Under for Bulls is 80 at this point.

Over/Under for Phoenix is 110.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> You show just how much you dont know. Take out the games Jordan missed in 85-86 and whats the record? Not 500, but not great. And what you dont realize is that Pippen was a bit player due to being a rookie and a bad back until his 3rd year. Now add those 2 years into the pre Pippen numbers and you have a +500 club. But instead of just taking a history lesson, you want to make little Holiness comments. Just take it from someone who knows. and someone who was a fan BEFORE JORDAN got there and after Jordan left. I didnt just get into this when Kirk showed up.


Your spin rivals that of Andre Agassi.

For a guy who gauges so much emphasis on base W-L numbers, I find the above analysis quite entertaining.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

sometimes i think we are lightyears away from a decent win...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Pax and Skiles have apparently been telling people the Bulls will improve later in the year. Talk about the most obvious thing to say. I mean, they cant go 0-82, can they?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Quentin Daley, my bad


It's Quintin Dailey. I guess in those 13+ years of not missing a Bulls game, you never cracked open a media guide or program.

And your reaction to losing tonight is absurd (and just think for a second who's accusing you of this). As a great Bulls scholar, you probably know that Phil Jackson used to say there were a handful of games every season you simply are not going to win. This particular Bulls team is not going to win on most nights, but tonight is a game they had no chance of winning:

1. Facing the league's best offense, and an offense that just puts pressure on all the Bulls' weaknesses. The Suns are 9-2 and have crushed much better teams than the Bulls both at home and on the road.

2. The Suns have two legitimate MVP candidates and tons of depth.

3. Second night of a back to back.

I mean, rant all you want, but yes, this is one game that if the Bulls had made it competitive (they didn't), I would have considered it a moral victory.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I was a member of the Chandler and Curry will both be better then Amare club, damn was I wrong. He has really turned into a first class superstar.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

skiles will not endure much...my guess is his done by next week


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess this is the kind of useless **** that goes through people's minds when there's no basketball to talk about.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> It's Quintin Dailey. I guess in those 13+ years of not missing a Bulls game, you never cracked open a media guide or program.
> ...


What was Phoenix' record last season? And the Bulls' ?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I guess this is the kind of useless **** that goes through people's minds when there's no basketball to talk about.


:laugh:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> sometimes i think we are lightyears away from a decent win...


Everyone, please.

Probably 50% of my posts are rants about losing this game or that game. I'm not saying the PLAYERS or COACHES should have approached tonight's game as a no-win, but that is exactly what is was. It would have been the biggest upset of the past several regular seasons.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Everyone, please.
> ...


Phoenix looks like one of the better teams to come along in a long time. At least so far this season.

The Bulls look like....


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> It's Quintin Dailey. I guess in those 13+ years of not missing a Bulls game, you never cracked open a media guide or program.
> ...


Let the insults role. Real classy. I dont believe in moral victories. If you do, thats your modus operandi. But dont go around thinking that the dynasty Bulls wouldnt have thrashed these guys in a back to back or 3rd in 4th night. My guess is those Bulls teams would beat this Phoenix time, 8 out of 10, or 9 out of 10 on the second of a back to back. So please, dont drag down history because this crew is so bad. Its almost like 2 totally different eras.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

phil jackson is coming....


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> skiles will not endure much...my guess is his done by next week


God I hope so. I think the club has basically given up on him. My inclination is to believe Pax actually got Skiles some talent to work with, but it has rarely been close this year. The offense isnt good, the defense is atrocious and I still cant figure out what the philosophy is. I still think Skiles quits. I dont believe Pax has the cahones to fire him. Though he should and go with Pete Myers as interim for the rest of the year


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> phil jackson is coming....


So what does Jeannie Buss have to do with anything?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think we should trade Chandler for Jackson Vroman.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

You guys get 11 page, Suns have 1. I guess you guys have less reason to look at the t.v., huh?:laugh:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I guess this is the kind of useless **** that goes through people's minds when there's no basketball to talk about.


I'm not the only one. Dan Majerle has actually made a series of jokes about how big Kirk Hinrich's ears are, and now to deflect some of that, he's doing a running bit with Gary Bender about how big his own ears are.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

How does Kirk get 6 fouls in 13 minutes?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not the only one. Dan Majerle has actually made a series of jokes about how big Kirk Hinrich's ears are, and now to deflect some of that, he's doing a running bit with Gary Bender about how big his own ears are.


How big are your ears?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Phoenix is 7/30 from 3pt land.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not the only one. Dan Majerle has actually made a series of jokes about how big Kirk Hinrich's ears are, and now to deflect some of that, he's doing a running bit with Gary Bender about how big his own ears are.


It was like he was talking trash at first, then realized it and now is trying to deflect it by saying how big his ears are.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> How big are your ears?


Freakishly small. David Wesley looks like an elephant when he stands next to me.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> It was like he was talking trash at first, then realized it and now is trying to deflect it by saying how big his ears are.


At least he wasn't making fun of Jordan's ears.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Do your ears hang low?
Can you tie them in a knot?
Can you tie them in a bow?
Can you throw them over your shoulder like a continental soldier?
Do your ears hang low?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls beat the over by 2.

100-82

At least we're not getting blown out like when Cartwright was coach.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

November 23, 1997, was the last time we won a game on this trip. Holy crap.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> How does Kirk get 6 fouls in 13 minutes?


It was a lot more then 13 minutes but the stat line needs to be updated. Kirk needs to work on his D. Or more so, he needs to adjust it to the new rules. He gets a handful of ticky tack fouls. But you dont foul as much as he does without being a little guilty. But he will be ok. I just hope he beats the rep that he is gaining


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Freakishly small. David Wesley looks like an elephant when he stands next to me.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Do your ears hang low?
> Can you tie them in a knot?
> Can you tie them in a bow?
> ...



I hear enough of that song on my kid's music CD. Don't bring it here! j/k  

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I just want to throw out another non-sequitur and say that I sincerely hope League Pass never changes the jazzy/funky tune they play when they go to their "Good Night!" screen. The music they play BEFORE a game is good, too, but not quite as good.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

once more we get the L... I think skiles is too sure of himself to resign..but i still think he is done by next week


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Let's go Hornets!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> How does Kirk get 6 fouls in 13 minutes?


Might be a new record. For Kirk at least. Which is saying something.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls beat the over by 2.
> 
> 100-82
> ...


has anyone seen Shinky recently? 

I hate to say it but this new hard *** mentality that Pax wanted to bring in to get rid of the talented but malcontent strategy of Krause is really no better. In fact, it can be argued that its worst. However, I do believe in Paxs ability to get talent. But can he assemble talent that fits (Kirk/Gordon? Keeping Chandler and Curry together?) and how long does he stayed tied to the hip with a coach who is clearly in over his head?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon played better though


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> has anyone seen Shinky recently?
> ...


I obviously agree.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BBL


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Incidentally, I used to think the New Orleans broadcasting team was the one team out there worse than Dore/Kerr. Now that they've got a little more experience under their belts, I don't think they're worse than the Bulls anymore.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I predicted 32 wins. That number looks very generous now. I said I thought this team had 35 wins in it, talent wise. Anything less than that and its on the coach. I doubt this team could win 35 wins over TWO seasons as long as Skiles is the coach. I believe in guys like Deng, Kirk, Curry to get us some wins. But I cant tell what they are trying to accomplish in their sets, and I doubt the players do either.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Kirilenko with a CRAZY block on a David Wesley breakaway.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Kirilenko with a CRAZY block on a David Wesley breakaway.


after KG, the most versatile player in the NBA, and I am not talking about David "little ears" Wesley either


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> I predicted 32 wins. That number looks very generous now. I said I thought this team had 35 wins in it, talent wise. Anything less than that and its on the coach. I doubt this team could win 35 wins over TWO seasons as long as Skiles is the coach. I believe in guys like Deng, Kirk, Curry to get us some wins. But I cant tell what they are trying to accomplish in their sets, and I doubt the players do either.


I think I said 34 wins, and believe it or not, I think they could still get there, or at least to 30. Breaking it down game-by-game I think I had them at something like 7-34 after the first half.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Hornets with a one-point lead, Jazz ball with 11 seconds left.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I think I said 34 wins, and believe it or not, I think they could still get there, or at least to 30. Breaking it down game-by-game I think I had them at something like 7-34 after the first half.


I mean anything is possible. But for 30 wins, that means a record of 30-43 the rest of the way out. Thats 41%. I just dont know. If I were to guess now, id say 18 sounds about right.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Moral Victory is the talk of losers. I bet if it was closer Skiles would of commented how are guys got a moral victory.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Kirilenko fouled . . . a little sketchy, frankly.

Upon replay, not just sketchy, a flat-out horrible call.

Misses first . . . misses second!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Moral Victory is the talk of losers. I bet if it was closer Skiles would of commented how are guys got a moral victory.


Babyblue, lets not stir this up. Calling someone a loser isnt really fair. I dont care for moral victories, but everyone has different ways of looking at improvement. And that should be respected


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Karl Malone in the stands

Are we officially the Bulls Nation?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

NO wins. We are the best, we are the best, we are, hmmmmmmmmm, can anyone say Martynas Andrivkiceus?


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> NO wins. We are the best, we are the best, we are, hmmmmmmmmm, can anyone say Martynas Andrivkiceus?


Come on now rlucas, you know we're not that fortunate.

#4 pick here we come!!!!!..............oh s***, I just remembered....damn...

Well, 2nd round pick whoopppeeeeeeeeee!!!........oh.......right.....don't got one of those either.......I'm gonna go cry now.....


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> NO wins. We are the best, we are the best, we are, hmmmmmmmmm, can anyone say Martynas Andrivkiceus?


Don't count your draft lottery ping pong balls before they... er... um... hatch. In answer to your question, no, I cannot even begin to pronounce that name.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Kirilenko fouled . . . a little sketchy, frankly.
> 
> Upon replay, not just sketchy, a flat-out horrible call.
> ...


Sorry for not finishing the Hornets play-by-play . . . I got excited when the final buzzer sounded and I ran out onto the balcony to set off fireworks.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Where are all the Pax and Skiles fans who were raving abt this team's depth and of course, Hinrich? Where are all the clueless fans who were predicting this team had a shot at the postseason? :laugh:. Where are all those haters who thought this team would be better w/o JC?

With JC or Jalen no longer part of the team.....who will be their next scapegoat? I don't know if u can really pick one player this time.......the whole F'N team(aside from Deng, who doesn't play much thanks to our moronic coach) has just STUNK up the season so far. Even the ALMIGHTY Kirk Hinrich.

I'm just glad I had absolutely zero expectations from this team once Pax started making his pathetic decisions, and Skiles as a coach looked abt as good as Floyd on his worst days. Now I can only hope these two goons will be soon gone.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I am rather at a loss to explain how Deng only played 22 minutes in this game.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Moral Victory is the talk of losers. I bet if it was closer Skiles would of commented how are guys got a moral victory.


BBS, if you were insane enough to read every post I've ever written, you'd find that I am as tough about the bottom line -- winning -- as anyone here.

But it's just wasted energy to get TOO worked up about tonight's game. It was basically unwinnable and would have been the biggest regular season upset the league has seen in quite a while.

And to take a cheery view, it's just another nail in Skiles's coffin. If we'd beaten Phoenix, it would have been validation for Skiles and the media (if we can beat Phoenix on their home floor to snap an 0-8 on the second night of a back-to-back, clearly anything's possible, etc.).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> BBS, if you were insane enough to read every post I've ever written, you'd find that I am as tough about the bottom line -- winning -- as anyone here.
> ...


I care about winning, too. That's what makes your posts so great to read.

BTW, the biggest upset in regular season this year was Ron Artest.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Quick Question*

Why hasn't anyone taken Kirk to task on this board or in the media about his often stupid play?

When i say this I am talking about the fouls he has fouled out of 4 of the 9 and had 5 fouls in 3 others , this is killing us as much as our lack of shooting guards , Curry's turnovers, or any other problem the bulls have had this season.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Quick Question*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> Why hasn't anyone taken Kirk to task on this board or in the media about his often stupid play?
> 
> When i say this I am talking about the fouls he has fouled out of 4 of the 9 and had 5 fouls in 3 others , this is killing us as much as our lack of shooting guards , Curry's turnovers, or any other problem the bulls have had this season.


the last couple of games I've seen the refs are calling ridiculous fouls on Hinrich... 2 I remember most was one when he was SITTING on the floor and some laker (caron butler maybe?) just trampled over him and he got called for no reason... then another last night where he was standing his own ground and a Sun jumped for the rebound and fell on top of Kirk who was just standing there and they called Hinrich for the foul.... not to mention they called a foul on Hinrich when a sun was driving through the lane and it was obviously Curry who fouled the player but they got the # wrong or something... I know I wouldn't be able to stay as composed as Kirk has if I got called for those kind of BS fouls...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Speaking of fouls, does anyone want to take a guess as to how long it will take Kirk to get his second foul tonight? I predict he will have it 6 minutes into the game.
> ...


Well, I wasn't too far off, it took him 10 minutes to pick up his second foul. :upset: 6 fouls in 21 minutes? :sigh: None of our starters had more than 2 assist.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Quick Question*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> the last couple of games I've seen the refs are calling ridiculous fouls on Hinrich... 2 I remember most was one when he was SITTING on the floor and some laker (caron butler maybe?) just trampled over him and he got called for no reason... then another last night where he was standing his own ground and a Sun jumped for the rebound and fell on top of Kirk who was just standing there and they called Hinrich for the foul.... not to mention they called a foul on Hinrich when a sun was driving through the lane and it was obviously Curry who fouled the player but they got the # wrong or something... I know I wouldn't be able to stay as composed as Kirk has if I got called for those kind of BS fouls...


krik actually got 2 fouls off of rebounds in the 2nd half, both looked very much the same it looked like kirk was trying box out but was on the wrong side of the player sticking his butt into him as the guy jumped, it knocked jacobson to the ground and marion landed on kirk .

if someone had done the same thing to tyson or eddy there would be outcry that the player who did that was dirty.

but yet you somehow find fault with the ref.

my question would be , what are you doing in the paint ?

he wasn't going for a board , in fact he wasn't even looking at the basket, boxing out from the wrong side is as dumb for him as it woulf be for curry and chandler trying to reach in on guards in the perimeter.

especially when are foul prone.


----------

